# Waste Water Pipe



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m looking to replace the outside waste water pipe from the kitchen sink as the old one has seen better days. I’ve measured the pipe and it’s 20mm. Can anyone tell me the best place to buy the pipe, clips a 90 degree end a the part that’s angled on a 45 degree angle as that goes into the drain.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you're replacing the pipe from the sink to the drain, I'd be tempted to replace the sink waste to 32 / 40mm and then just use normal pipe easily available :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

No way should your kitchen sink waste be 20mm, that's basically a pipe used for an overflow. You would generally see 32mm on a small sink (hand basin) but anything with a decent body of water like a bath or kitchen sink would want a 40mm waste pipe.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> If you're replacing the pipe from the sink to the drain, I'd be tempted to replace the sink waste to 32 / 40mm and then just use normal pipe easily available :thumb:


Not a bad idea, but as it's already in and working I don't fancy replacing the lot. Any idea what the end piece is called as I can't find it online. Also it seems that I can't find any 20mm pipe.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> No way should your kitchen sink waste be 20mm, that's basically a pipe used for an overflow. You would generally see 32mm on a small sink (hand basin) but anything with a decent body of water like a bath or kitchen sink would want a 40mm waste pipe.


I will double check the measurements.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just rechecked and it’s 40mm. I must of measured the wrong pipe. My apologies.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RDB85 said:


> Just rechecked and it's 40mm. I must of measured the wrong pipe. My apologies.


 Easy to get replacement pipe now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

And they all lived happily ever after. 🥳


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know what the end piece is called it’s angled and goes into the drain. It looks like a specific piece but I can’t find it online.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Likely just be a solvent weld angle. Probably 135 degrees but could be a 90.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RDB85 said:


> Does anyone know what the end piece is called it's angled and goes into the drain. It looks like a specific piece but I can't find it online.


Something like this ??

https://www.wickes.co.uk/FloPlast-W...-Waste-90-Deg-Conversion-Bend---40mm/p/118607


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You want solvent weld outside really. Neater and more reliable.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

When buying the pipe just be careful - pipe is available for push-fit compression fittings and also solvent weld fittings and they are made from different materials and are also slightly different diameters.

However, there are markings on the pipe to identify its use. 

Alan W


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to Toolstation, cheaper than DIY shops and usually not too far from one. If not Screwfix will be next option.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Have you got any pics?

When using solvent weld, make sure you clean up the pipes with emery (you don’t need to use activator) and rotate the pipes slightly backwards and forwards so it gets a good seal all the way round.


----------

